# Painting Ulthwe Eldar



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently decided to make my eldar army Ulthwe, and I was wondering what the best gamesworkshop paints and washes would be for painting them. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

chaos black and skull white


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Deneb Stone ( GW Foundation) is a good base for _warm_ whites or bone colours and means you can highlight up to white.
Devlen Mud works pretty well for washing these colours back to then bring up to White or Beached Bone for extra depth.

I tend to use Necron Abyss (GW Foundation) to bring up black which gives a blue-ish higlight (adding white to the Necron Abyss the brighter I want it).

Most bring Black up with greys or adding white to the black though.


----------

